# SHE C4 jacket and pants for sale



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know before I post this in the classifieds... I'm putting my SHE C4 late-season jacket and pants for sale. Size is XS. $300 OBO for the set (retail is $405). Gently used, I wore them last season and always washed them in scent-free detergent and stored in scent-free sealed bag. Hit me up if you're interested


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wes87011 (Oct 17, 2009)

Still have these for sale? I'm tired of my girlfriend stealing my Cabelas Berber fleece! [email protected]


----------

